# Steelhead Jigs



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Whit1 said:


> I've done both........bottom bouncing w/jigs and using them under a bobber/float, which by the way, should be called by its more refined name........."strike indicator". :lol:


 
how long you have on between the jigs & the float/bobber? is there a general rule or just go by the depth of the water so it'll hang above the floor so fishy can see it?

thanks,
-john D.


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

wanderboy said:


> how long you have on between the jigs & the float/bobber? is there a general rule or just go by the depth of the water so it'll hang above the floor so fishy can see it?
> 
> thanks,
> -john D.


As a general rule you want it a few inches off the bottom...


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info Whit.



Whit1 said:


> I've done both........bottom bouncing w/jigs and using them under a bobber/float, which by the way, should be called by its more refined name........."strike indicator". :lol:


At least I didn't call it a "bobber".


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

hey guys, 

good thread. any chance you could post some pictures of the jigs you like to use. looking for some ideas. thanks


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

StStutz said:


> any chance you could post some pictures of the jigs you like to use. looking for some ideas. thanks


http://www.guidebc.com/flypatterns/bugeyes.asp

It is technically a fly but I fish it with a conventional noodle rod under a float (ack- I used _that_ word instead of bobber). Purple, pink, orange, chartreuse, olive, brown and black. I suppose that you could tie up something like this on a standard jig.

Get it down deep so that you are hanging up on the bottom once in a while. Sometimes jiggling it free from a small snag will produce a strike.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

jellybread said:


> It is technically a fly but I fish it with a conventional noodle rod under a float (ack- I used _that_ word instead of bobber).


LOL! You snob! Do you fish "roe" while you sip your merlot? :corkysm55
Cool lookin flies btw.


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> LOL! You snob! Do you fish "roe" while you sip your merlot? :corkysm55


I'm not sure - does Busch make merlot?



UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Cool lookin flies btw.


I forgot to mention that the link that I used suggested larger sizes than I have found to be successful here in the GL area. Tie 'em up between 6 and 10 for our smaller waters.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

jellybread said:


> It is technically a fly but I fish it with a conventional noodle rod under a *float *(ack- I used _that_ word instead of bobber)


 
That would be "strike indicator"......:lol:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Whit1 said:


> That would be "strike indicator"......:lol:


I'm suprised Hutch hasn't been all over this one! :lol:


----------

